# [MIL] UCR research shows dangers of hybrid cars to visually-impaired ... - Press-Ente



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.pe.com/localnews/sbcounty/stories/PE_News_Local_D_blind05.35c9684.html&cid=0&ei=qHoeSM7fGpyGygTgvKzBDw&usg=AFrqEzf_urnpux1yFtZnp4xdGfeh5jWvPQ">UCR research shows dangers of hybrid cars to visually-impaired <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Press-Enterprise, CA -</font> <nobr>16 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Standing on a curb or walking through a parking lot, Weliky, accompanied by his guide <b>dog</b>, is on high alert just like decades ago. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

